# Anyone buy the boxing?



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Did anyone buy the boxing with on TiVo last night?

Good value I guess with 12 rounds instead of 12 seconds.

Sky had problems as many of those who refuse to plug their phone line in were unable to get access - BBC news story


----------

